# Have I Priced This Wrong?



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Help needed on putting a sales value on my Omega Megasonic. I have this listed fir sale here at Â£300 but no interest at all. These don't turn up everyday, especially in good working order, so in the view of the hummer collectors here, what is it's value?

Look forward to hearing your views

Rob


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

rdwiow said:


> Help needed on putting a sales value on my Omega Megasonic. I have this listed fir sale here at Â£300 but no interest at all. These don't turn up everyday, especially in good working order, so in the view of the hummer collectors here, what is it's value?
> 
> Look forward to hearing your views
> 
> Rob


Its a fair price IMO Rob.....the odd hands may be putting some off....

Personnally, if no interest..i would stick it on Ebay...Megasonics always make good money on the bay.

K


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Based on a search of other megasonics I'd say its priced fair. Hands and it being 'head only' might be putting people off at a guess.

Good luck with the sale.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=33364&view=&hl=megasonic&fromsearch=1

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=30812&view=&hl=megasonic&fromsearch=1

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=30274&view=&hl=megasonic&fromsearch=1


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Blimey, I agreed with KeithT. I'm taking that as a compliment


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for your input gents, at least I am on the right lines.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## blu-ray (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, I might be interested in this one but for some reason I cannot add a reply to your sales posting. Perhaps you can contact me at [email protected] ? Thank you.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you need to get your post count up to use the pm system.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

blu-ray said:


> Hi, I might be interested in this one but for some reason I cannot add a reply to your sales posting. Perhaps you can contact me at [email protected] ? Thank you.


Steve:

How did you make out with that Dynabeat that I gave you back in the summer?


----------



## blu-ray (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for that. I can see I need to learn to look at the small print! Regards, Steve.


----------

